# vitamin B 12?



## Luther Maze (Jun 8, 2003)

My mother is going to take some vitamin B 12. She doesn't have IBS but I was wondering what you all thought of it.Here's a link to the product. http://www.trivita.com/products.asp I saw that some of you take vitamin B 12 and was hoping you could learn me a thing or two about it. Thanks.


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

Trivita is a vitamin distributer. Their biggest product is the sublingual B-12. They advertise it heavily, especially on the Christian TV networks with infomercials. (Their offices are down the street from me, and they are customers of mine.) Nothing wrong with it but I'm not sure it will help IBS.AZ


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Vitamin B is a water soulable vitamin and if she should get too much she will just get rid of it in her urine (really yellow in color).


----------



## 21840 (Jan 29, 2007)

They say Vitamin B helps calm the nerves. I just started taking it for the first time a few days ago. I have not noticed a difference but then again it's only been a few days.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

i thought VB-12 is what people take when they can't sleep well... maybe that's where the nerve-calming thing comes from?and many vegetarians take it, too.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I thought it was generally suggested to fight fatigue. I know it has been suggested as an injection. Perhaps that is to get around the water soluble/pee it out problem. I don't think it has ever been mentioned as a treatment for the bowels, though.Mark


----------



## 17014 (Apr 13, 2005)

###LutherMazeWhy do you want to take those vitamins? IT`s known that people with IBS have problems to get B Vitamins from their meals because the colon don`t resorb them into the blood. I have a lack of Vitamin B2 (Riboflavine) and have to take Vitmain B2 befor each meal. Three times daily. If I wouldn`t take them I would get fissures on my lips. Especialy in the corner of my mouth.In germany we call it rhagaden, I don`t know the english word for it. I can say, it's save for IBS people to take extra vitmanies because your bowel is sick and cannot resorb your daily need of vitamin from your meals.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The colon does not absorb vitamins in anybody.The colon only reaborbs water from the stool.The small intestine, which is a different organ from the colon, is where nutrients and vitamins are absorbed and this is typically normal in IBSers. There may be people with IBS who have specific problems for other reasons, most IBSers are totally normal in all health measurements that are effected by vitamin or nutrient absorption. If you have health abnormalities consistant with nutrient loss you need to have that evaluated so you know why it is happening to you.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

> quote:I thought it was generally suggested to fight fatigue. I know it has been suggested as an injection. Perhaps that is to get around the water soluble/pee it out problem.


Is isn't about the pee out problem. As you a have to absorb the nutrient for the kidneys to clear it out.Some people have pernicious anemia and cannot abosorb vitamin B-12 from the gut anymore. They have to have it injected as any they take comes out in the stool.Vegetarians often take B-12 because it is almost totally found in food that comes from animals. If you are a vegan you have to find some other source (I think some yeasts may make it but usually they just take a pill that has it in there).K.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Kathleen, would it then make sense for people with anemia to pair it with iron, or is that too simple?Mark


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

> quote:Vegetarians often take B-12 because it is almost totally found in food that comes from animals. If you are a vegan you have to find some other source (I think some yeasts may make it but usually they just take a pill that has it in there).


Kathleen, I heard that miso paste has B12 in it... but the kind that I can find only has nutrition facts in Japanese... so, I'm wondering if you happen to know whether that is true? Thanks!


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I don't know about miso paste specifically but Nutritional Yeast Flakes (I think red star is the "best" in the US) many soy milks and quite a number of vegetarian foods are vitamin b12 enriched.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The miso paste I have doesn't list it so can't have very much.I found this: http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=foodspice&dbid=114Which says at least in some cases it may.Ovo-Lacto Vegetarians, or those that eat some fish don't have to worry as much as complete vegans.K.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks a whole bunch, Amy and Kathleen! I'll check out the yeast -- and the links's real cool! I'll take a thorough look at the site!








i drink soymilk, don't eat fish, and milk really triggers my IBS... but I do eat eggs and hope that those organic eggs sold in Costcos/Kroger are not fertilized...btw, Amy, I like your quote


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Lol, I decided this year I'd eat the way I want to eat instead of worrying about my family. This pretty much summed up what I feel without the harshness of some of the PETA stuff which can be a bit unneccesary (and horrible







) I've learned a fair bit about Vitamin B12. Hang on, the sites down at the moment but I'll link to an article I read recently about it that was long but interesting... B12 article Hopefully it'll be back up before too much longer!! Basically it said that providing we eat the right nutrients in order to do so our bodies should produce enough vitamin B12 on their own (really generalising here, the article really needs to be read).


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

WOW, THANKS, Amy! I bookmarked it and will read every word of it after i'm done with the chapter that i'm writing. .... p.s., Just gave it a glance -- awesome article! Thanks! It's def.ly a good idea not to worry that much about what family think you should eat -- they're not in our body and they don't feel what we feel. I'm the only vegetarian in my family, I guess results are stronger than words -- I don't catch colds as frequently as before, I feel better, etc. (this is the only way I can justify vegetarianism to them -- and some life insurance give you a better quote if you're a vegetaian -- although this is NOT my reason to become one) ... so now they still try to convince me to eat some meat, but they don't get upset anymore if I refuse. So, if this is what you want, stick with it and they'll see!







Am I off the original topic? Ooops, Sorry!


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Lol, I don't think many topics around here actually stay on topic!! Yep, I'm getting a few complaints from hubby (mostly cause he misses my cooking, he claims I "used to be such a great cook"







) I told him I still was! Mum and Dad are trying to get my husband to convince me I should eat meat and lecture me on why I should and how I should NEVER allow the kids to eat veg (double







) but I'm not letting them influence me







Okay, don't actually have anything to say on topic so will now bow out gracefully


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

hahaha, Amy, you're so funny!







I know what you mean about pressure from family! Stick with what you believe is good for you and don't give up -- I'm here to back you up


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)




----------



## korina (May 13, 2007)

My mother who has lymphocytic gastritis couldn't absorb B12 froom food and she had severe anaimia.Now se must have an injection of B12 once a month otherwise she is feeling very week.The stomach is responsible for absorbing vitamins,minerals etc from everything we eat.


----------

